# Ecommerce and live in Thailand - Conundrum



## Portnoyrobert (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've got a bit of a conundrum here and, after at least 10 solid hours of exhaustive internet searches, I still can't come up with a good solution. 

I have an Amazon shop that is proving successful (over 2 years in biz) but not yet at the point where I can take any of the profit for myself. So, in addition to my love for Asia and dislike of my current 9 to 5 in the states, I want to have the time to work on my Amazon shop and expedite growth thereby (as currently I lack sufficient time). 

I also do not have any savings ($3000 more or less) so I will need to work on some capacity. I can teach English (online or in-person) as I have a bachelors (in political science), two TEFL certificates, and 2 years ESL teaching experience in China. 

So the problem is that I want time (so not open to any more than 20 hours work and/or study per week),but also need a visa. 

I can't work full time because then I won't have enough time for Amazon. I can't study at all because even if I study 20 hours a week and find a company to work for 20 hours a week (which likely wouldn't offer me a work visa because only part time), I wouldn't have enough time for Amazon. 

So it seems like my only option to get a visa (to keep me in Thailand for at least a year) would be to work full time, but that's not a great option.

Does anyone know if it's possible to work part time and get a work visa? Or that type of visa only exists for full time workers? Does anyone have any advice? 

Thanks very much for any insights here.


----------



## bkkshopper (Feb 9, 2015)

*Live and work in Thailand*

Hello,

Choice is simple;

- marry a Thai

- pay an Elite visa

With these solutions you won't have a work permit but nobody cares as you will work online from hone.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Any legitimate employer can get you a work visa even if you work part time.

But, Robert, why would they go to the time and expense for a part time worker?

You've had an "Amazon Shop" for two years and haven't pulled any money from it, yet, you consider it successful? Hmmmm.


----------

